# Chicken tractor



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

I am going to build a chicken tractor and pasture my chickens. What do I need to know? Anyone have a chicken tractor? Post some pictures please.

GT


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Don't make it too heavy. Make sure you have a way to pull it.


----------



## McPhersonFarm (Apr 28, 2013)

look on backyardchickens.com they have some awesome plans!!!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I have one. If I do it over again (and I will) I will make several smaller tractors. I have very uneven ground and it was difficult to find a good spot to put my tractor.


----------



## stagger (Apr 3, 2013)

This is mine. I no longer have these chickens. The guy I bought from was a sweet old man who told me they were around a year old . After a few months of only 1 laying a buddy of mine stopped by and laughed then informed me they were much older. So I sold them telling the truth for half of what I paid. Today I bought 6 silver laced Wyandotte chicks that im gonna raise. As long as the feed store is right about them being pullets lol


----------

